# Thompson Omega Loading problem



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone have a load that they like for the Thompson Omega .50 cal. I am shooting 250 grain Shock Wave Sabots with a 90 gr. charge of 777. I have tried several different sabots, but it is almost impossible to seat the sabot in the same place. It is extremely hard to load after the first shot. After about 5 or 6 it is impossible. Everything I have read states not to lube sabots, but this seems to be the only way with this gun. I have not had this trouble with other muzzleloaders. Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Carey


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use 100 grains of 777. I use the pellets. I shoot the 295 gr. Power belts.

This is a great load. I use open sights and can place a group of six with in a paper plate at 100 yards.

I also have some 245 gr. bullets and have notice not much difference with the 295 at these distances.

The reason why I use the power belts is because of what you mentioned. I can not seat the bullet in the sabot jacket square. so it throws it off. With the power belts...no need to worry.

Good luck
Chuck


----------

